# Long Island



## J.R. Collector (Mar 21, 2021)

I am  South Philly born, but half the family is from Long Island so I have had these around for awhile. Thought I would share after unpacking them recently.  
Yesterday & Moore
Bottlers
Riverhead LI


Pinky's
Beverages 
Long Island


----------



## bottles_inc (Mar 21, 2021)

Always love to see other people posting LI bottles. The yetter and Moore is cool. The top looks pretty offset


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 21, 2021)

"Mr. Hutchinson is looking around the corner." Pretty weird Hutch. Never seen one with that much of a offset before. Its one of a kind if I may say so myself. Pretty seltzer bottle too. Great bottles.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 21, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> "Mr. Hutchinson is looking around the corner." Pretty weird Hutch. Never seen one with that much of a offset before. Its one of a kind if I may so myself. Pretty seltzer bottle too. Great bottles.


Accidently responded to myself. Don't mind this post.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 21, 2021)

Some close ups of the crooked top


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 21, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Some close ups of the crooked top


I have a proposition. Try adding googly eyes to it. That would be great.


----------

